# Our very own Leslie



## Buttercup (Oct 28, 2008)

A spammer, who knew


----------



## Susan B (Oct 27, 2008)

That Rhino guy really makes me angry and that Carl that posted after him too. I bet they have the same IP address.


----------



## KBoards Admin (Nov 27, 2007)

I must have missed that thread. ??


----------



## chynared21 (Oct 28, 2008)

Harvey said:


> I must have missed that thread. ??


*Latest dumb FAQ questions from Carl the pipe fitter.*


----------



## Buttercup (Oct 28, 2008)

It's a thread on the Amazon Boards


----------



## KBoards Admin (Nov 27, 2007)

Ahh, those boards. I haven't ventured over there much.


----------



## Buttercup (Oct 28, 2008)

Good choice!


----------



## Kirstin (Oct 29, 2008)

Carl the pipe fitter?  do I want to know?

Amawhere?


----------



## Susan B (Oct 27, 2008)

My right eye is twitching. I blame this on Rhino and Carl (the dumber then dirt twins). Even replying to their posts twice didn't help. How I wish I could flame them both.


----------



## chynared21 (Oct 28, 2008)

Kirstin said:


> Carl the pipe fitter? do I want to know?
> 
> Amawhere?


*Nope...*


----------



## pidgeon92 (Oct 27, 2008)

Honestly, that thread really aggravated me. I don't understand why some people have to take something really positive and make a negative of it.

^^^^^
this is me being polite.


----------



## Buttercup (Oct 28, 2008)

I agree, I've been holding my tongue (for now).  I'm just glad we have a nice, helpful forum here with great people.


----------



## CS (Nov 3, 2008)

Leslie, don't worry about people like that. Some people just live to be "offended" by something and then grumble about it.

Here's what I posted to the Amazon thread:



CS said:


> What a ridiculous thread. Even if Leslie's response was hot-tempered, I can't say I blame her when she's being attacked over something this trivial. She's not spamming the board at all. It's just a signature, and I for one am glad it's there because kboards.com is an awesome resource that I never would've found out about otherwise.
> 
> Whoever said it was against Amazon's TOS must really be in the dark about how business, finance, and marketing works.
> 
> ...


http://www.amazon.com/KindleBoards-com-Spam/forum/FxBVKST06PWP9B/Tx34RI7XVRYOIAX/2/ref=cm_cd_et_md_pl?%5Fencoding=UTF8&cdMsgNo=38&asin=B000FI73MA&cdSort=oldest&cdMsgID=Mx3QGRMZYZMSXTE#Mx3QGRMZYZMSXTE


----------



## Angela (Nov 2, 2008)

I didn't realize things got worse 'over there' today... the last post I saw was Leslie's after Carl's dumb question and I replied "you go girl" or something like that and decided to follow Teninx's lead and leave Amazon board competely. I only started out there because I wanted to learn all I could about the Kindle while I was waiting for _Kindle with no name _ to arrive and the best thing I learned was to come here!


----------



## Shizu (Oct 27, 2008)

I feel the same CS.

Leslie, no need to worry about that kind of person. He doesn't understand why you started to invite everyone to this board and why you still do.

And here is what I posted:


> Leslie loves her kindle that is why she'd started The Amazon Kindle FAQ to help new kindler. Answering FAQ is not her job or anything, it is her good will and she just wanted to help others. I'm sure it has helped so many people. That is why it stays at top of this forum. With her good will, it is natural for her to direct people to a place where FAQ is easier to navigate and search. As everyone must know this forum is not good with the search. Kindleboards.com is not hers. She is helping others in the kidleboards.com just as she is helping others here. If her good will is wrong, I don't know what is right.


----------



## Lynn (Nov 4, 2008)

I would not have found this discussion board at all if Leslie had not had it in her posts on "the other" board. I certainly am grateful for all the information I obtained from the FAQ thread- I even read most of it before I got my Kindle. I too think I will abstain from reading over there- really only have time to lurk on one board and this will be it! 

Lynn


----------



## ScottBooks (Oct 28, 2008)

My theory is that RhinoMike is someone who thinks it's getting crowded in here. Someone who's finding it increasingly difficult to read every post made and wants to stunt the growth of this board...That's right...one of us! (


Spoiler



Maybe it's Our very own Leslie!


)

(Although if you look at his profile it's pretty obvious that he's a 20 year old boy that lives with his parents and imagines himself as an alt-rocker) (and he's been around a while so this would be a really elaborate setup)


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

Hi everyone,

Thanks for your support. It's nice to wake up and see these kind messages! I appreciate it. I also appreciate your supportive messages over on the other thread at the other board. I'm not going to reply there (on that thread) because I'd just like it to drift down to page 2, where it will never been seen again, because no one bothers to look beyond page 1 and there is no search function! LOL. So...

Thanks again,

Leslie

I wonder if MikeyRhino and Carl the pipe fitter will show up here? Also NYKindlefan. Oh well, if they do, I'll be nice to all of them.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Haven't been on the amazon boards for a couple of days. . .looks like I didn't miss anything important.  I, too, found this community via Leslie.  There is a little part of me that says. . .Leslie, stop advertising it -- the scum might slide over .  But that would be wrong.

Still, it might be wise for those moderators who also check out the amazon board to note e-mail addresses or whatever of abusers there so as to be ready for them if they show up here.  Or would that be not appropriate?  As long as everyone is polite I assume everyone is welcome.  What are the protocols/rules/guidelines for putting/keeping someone out if he/she is inappropriate?

Just wondering. . .

Ann


----------



## Teninx (Oct 27, 2008)

That's right, Leslie! If they show up, you take the high road. The rest of us will stand guard!


----------



## Teninx (Oct 27, 2008)

"What are the protocols/rules/guidelines for putting/keeping someone out if he/she is inappropriate?"

Fear not, Ann. There aren't any nasty trolls who can stand up to the displeasure of this community. We'll conduct a fair trial, find them guilty and then Harvey will just kick them out.


----------



## Jeff (Oct 28, 2008)

The below link has a lot of popups, but I thought the moral of the fable was appropriate to this thread.

*Æsop. (Sixth century B.C.) Fables. The Harvard Classics. 1909-14. The Man, the Boy, and the Donkey*

Leslie's contribution to the success of the Amazon Kindle is probably nearly equal to Oprah's - and it has taken much more work on Leslie's part. I chose not to respond to the post on the Amazon board simply because people like that horny-rhino-boy do it for the attention.

I've been making a living distributing software on the internet since the days when internet access was by subscription. When the internet started to become popular, mean-spirited, cowardly boys with too much time on their hands began to post negative comments about my software in public places. At first I was so hurt by it that I tried to counter the comments. If I could not, I withdrew my software from the sites where the negative comments appeared. I suppose they're still there but now I ignore them.

Harvey can see IP addresses of all members and visitors to this forum and he can block them if necessary. That's one of the distinct advantages of this board over Amazon's. With Harvey and Leslie watching over you, you do not have to suffer fools.

Jeff


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

> Leslie's contribution to the success of the Amazon Kindle is probably nearly equal to Oprah's - and it has taken much more work on Leslie's part.


Ah, thank you Jeff. Now my cheeks are red! We need a blushing smiley...LOL.

I'll know I've really arrived when the Kindle Chronicles podcast guy gets in touch with me for an interview... 

L


----------



## Jeff (Oct 28, 2008)

Great idea. I'll start lobbying.

J


----------



## KBoards Admin (Nov 27, 2007)

I wholeheartedly agree with the sentiments of this thread. The "tone" of our community is immensely important to me, and the other moderators and I will do our best to help maintain that!!

Fortunately, in my experience those mischief-makers are easy to spot. They don't wait until they've posted 10 or 20 times, to build up a modicum of credibility, before they reveal a negative bias - or even an 'agenda'. That's why we have our ban-hammer.

And, to Leslie - - I am sending personal 'Thank You' cards to everyone over at the other board that caused you to take a chance on my lonely, sorry-looking forum. What a delight that has been for me.


----------



## Khabita (Oct 28, 2008)

Oh, Leslie, you troublemaker! Trying to help people get more information on their Kindles -- what were you thinking?? haha

I think it's most interesting that the Mikey Rhino guy chose to lash out at you in his FIRST post -- a good sign of a troll, if you ask me.

But don't back down! This forum is way better than the Amazon one (although it's getting so popular over here that I can't keep up with all the new posts.)

I love Kindleboards!


----------



## Susan B (Oct 27, 2008)

Jeff said:


> The below link has a lot of popups, but I thought the moral of the fable was appropriate to this thread.
> 
> *Æsop. (Sixth century B.C.) Fables. The Harvard Classics. 1909-14. The Man, the Boy, and the Donkey*
> 
> ...


Jeff, a perfect fable for this situation. Now that the thread has dropped to the second page perhaps it will die the death it deserved in the first place. Oh and my Kindle is named Aesop!


----------



## Jeff (Oct 28, 2008)

Susan B said:


> ...Oh and my Kindle is named Aesop!


Perfect! 

JSH


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

Susan B said:


> Jeff, a perfect fable for this situation. Now that the thread has dropped to the second page perhaps it will die the death it deserved in the first place. Oh and my Kindle is named Aesop!


Yes...since we all know, no one searches beyond the first page! LOL

L


----------



## colleen (Oct 29, 2008)

I too joined this board after spending a bit of time trying to pick my way about on the Amazon site.  I became increasingly annoyed by the negativity there, and was just about to give up on it.  Then I noticed a post by Leslie (who had never been any less than very helpful to others!) that had the kindleboards address in her signature line.  I decided to give check it out, and I am SO glad I did!


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

colleen said:


> I too joined this board after spending a bit of time trying to pick my way about on the Amazon site. I became increasingly annoyed by the negativity there, and was just about to give up on it. Then I noticed a post by Leslie (who had never been any less than very helpful to others!) that had the kindleboards address in her signature line. I decided to give check it out, and I am SO glad I did!


Thanks, Colleen. Like you, I really like the idea of a community but after 7 months, I was getting burned out on amazon. It only takes a few negative people to ruin the whole atmosphere. I am so happy we have such a great group here.

Of course, all this chatting and posting is interfering with my Kindle time but oh well, c'est la vie!

L


----------



## Guest (Nov 9, 2008)

I know you all probably wanted this thread to die but it's all new to me and I have to share a similar story.

I am a very big fan of NBC's Heroes.  When NBC started their official fan forum, I was one of the first people to sign on there.

One of my online friends, Deas-Nuts started a thread similar to your FAQ.  Like your FAQ it also became very popular.  The first 2 or 3 months was great.  Then the board quality started to decline.

Very similar to what is going on with the Amazon forum now.  It got to the point where someone would ask a question, I'd answer it then they would unload on me for trying to be a know it all. :O

I quit the boards and felt lost.  I loved posting about Heroes.  It seems I wasn't the only one that quit.  Many of the top posters, the best and the brightest just quit.

Deas started up his own fan based forum and it is great.  Over the past three years, he has not only given interviews, he has managed to get interviews from many of the cast and crew of the show., including the creator, Tim Kring.  He has worked hard and after 3 years, it shows.  He's a leader in the Heroes community.  I like to teas him by saying things like I am so glad he used my idea to start a forum of his own.

This forum is very much like my Heroes forum except larger.  One of the reasons for it being as good as it is because of Spammergirl.  Here I am because of her.  I am not the only one.


----------



## Vegas_Asian (Nov 2, 2008)

good thing I don't hang around that board as much as I used to. I don't think he's had much experience with Spamers. I actually wouldn't be surprised if he was lurking around the board right now after being jumped by so many members....lol. I find that thought entertaining.


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

Interesting story, Vampyre. I had a similar experience.

I saw the movie Brokeback Mountain in December 2005 and started posting on the IMDb boards. I'd posted there before, but something about that movie really triggered emotions for alot of folks. We had a really active BBM community. Things were great and then in February, the trolls starting getting really aggressive. The topic of the movie -- a gay romance and homophobia -- triggers a lot of infantile behavior in a certain segment of the population, if you know what I mean. Like Amazon, IMDb isn't moderated, so it really is a group effort to try to keep things mature and civil and as the days went on, it became more apparent that we were facing an uphill battle.

Then...in mid March 2006, a few of the trolls figured out how to auto-delete messages. It is the most awful feeling to see whole threads of really great discussions just up and disappear. People were beside themselves. In one 3 day period, more than 10,000 messages were deleted. I still get upset thinking about it.

A few folks did some research and found a BBM community on a forum very much like this (it uses the same software). So we moved there en masse and have been happily posting ever since.

I could see the Amazon board was going down a similar path as IMDb. The trolls aren't exactly the same but there is no moderation, no way to search, no way to thread discussions...and a few vocal people are contributing to a less than pleasant atmosphere. Once again, time to move.

I am so glad to be here with so many fellow Kindle friends. This is a great community!

Leslie


----------



## Guest (Nov 9, 2008)

I am glad you found yourself a community that is able to continue on without further disruption.  People tend to think that freedom of speech only applies as long as they agree with what you have to say.

I'll tell you right now BBM is not a movie I want to ever see.  On the other hand I fully support your right and your group's right to discuss it freely.  

We are supposed to be a nation of free choices but too many people seem to forget that.  I revel in our diversity.  The alternative is exceptionally boring.  I may not like everything I see but I can respect it as long as I am respected in return.


----------



## CS (Nov 3, 2008)

Leslie, can you link me to the BBM board? I'm happy straight (sorry, fellas), but that movie to me is a work of art. I'd love to discuss it with like-minded individuals. Thanks.

BTW, I definitely agree about the Kindleboards community. Even though I've only been here and on the Amazon Kindle board for about a week, I can definitely see - and appreciate - the difference.


----------



## Guest (Nov 10, 2008)

Leslie said:


> I wonder if MikeyRhino and Carl the pipe fitter will show up here? Also NYKindlefan. Oh well, if they do, I'll be nice to all of them.


I'm here, and I'm not a troll, so please don't lump me in with those other two. I am not a bad person, I just get frustrated sometimes when the 56763th person asks "Does it work outside the US/in the dark/when is Kindle2 coming out?" I realize the problem lies with the lack of a search function but it doesn't make it any less frustrating. I spent a few days reading as many pages of the forum as I could before I posted. I think I got to page 30 or so. I guess I am a freak or something cause it seems most don't do the same...LOL!

Have a good week everyone!!


----------



## Guest (Nov 10, 2008)

Welcome, NYC..!

We won't pre-judge you. Glad to have you here and I hope you stay. 

- Harvey


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

NYCKindleFan said:


> I'm here, and I'm not a troll, so please don't lump me in with those other two. I am not a bad person, I just get frustrated sometimes when the 56763th person asks "Does it work outside the US/in the dark/when is Kindle2 coming out?" I realize the problem lies with the lack of a search function but it doesn't make it any less frustrating. I spent a few days reading as many pages of the forum as I could before I posted. I think I got to page 30 or so. I guess I am a freak or something cause it seems most don't do the same...LOL!
> 
> Have a good week everyone!!


Hi NYKindlefan,

Glad you made it over here and welcome. Your posts over at Amazon have seemed enthusiastic and it looks like you like to chat. I am sure you'll fit in splendidly here. This is a friendly group.

Leslie


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

CS said:


> Leslie, can you link me to the BBM board? I'm happy straight (sorry, fellas), but that movie to me is a work of art. I'd love to discuss it with like-minded individuals. Thanks.


Hi CS,

I'd love to have you join us. www.bettermost.net/forum.

I'm the mod for fanfiction and creative writing.

Leslie


----------



## Guest (Nov 10, 2008)

Leslie,
I have been trying but can't seem to find the spam slot in my Kindle. I was able to find it for my laptop though:









Do I have to take the back off?


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

Ethan said:


> Leslie,
> I have been trying but can't seem to find the spam slot in my Kindle. I was able to find it for my laptop though:
> 
> 
> ...


Hahahahaha...that was a good laugh first thing in the morning! Thanks, Ethan...

L


----------



## sjc (Oct 29, 2008)

I posted three responses on the forum in regards to that post:

*1.* SJC says:
Without Leslie: Most of the people on this forum wouldn't even know how to turn their Kindle on. She and a few others answered more questions than you can imagine and were the backbone of this site. That is until people like you came along.

This forum used to be a lot like the discussion forum, friendly people having interesting discussions about the Kindle, its features and the books we love to read. Now it is a Q & A forum with no search capabilities and people who enjoy picking arguments.

I too, have gotten hot-headed when answering question after question; and it was Leslie who told me to calm down and answer politely and give posters the benefit of the doubt. She is a class act...and to have her dissed like that just shows what this forum has become.

*2.* SJC says:
P.L. Ramirez was one of the persons I responded less than graciously to and she put me in my place and it was Leslie who prompted me to apologize; and I did; an entire post's worth of apology.

P.L. Ramirez-- Speaking of that bank; I've made several deposits...lol
* (my favorite) SJC says:
Matthew J. Haslett: Yippee to you...for your response. Now, in honor of those who love Leslie and appreciate her efforts and her kindness:

I am going to begin signing off every one of my posts with www.kboards.com; as all of us who like Leslie should, in support of her (sort of like locks-of-love). Anyone who would like to jump on board...feel free.

SJC signing off: for Leslie: www.kboards.com 
3.*


----------



## Jen (Oct 28, 2008)

Geez, I sure missed a lot while being off of here over the weekend!  Being the glutton for punishment that I am I'll probably read this thread everyone is talking about, but I guess we all just realize this is the reason for this board.  I think it's time to all together avoid the amazon thread.  
Again, THANKS to Leslie, and Harvey, and also to everyone on here who makes this such a great place!!


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

Thanks for your support, SJC. Thanks for your support, everyone!

Now, might I respectfully request that we just drop this topic and move on? Frankly, it's embarrassing to log on to amazon and see people debating whether I was "too rude" or "not rude enough." I think this issue has been flogged to death. I'd much rather discuss fun things like Kindle's first birthday, what everybody is reading, and Teninx's tin foil hat.

Thanks!

Leslie


----------



## sjc (Oct 29, 2008)

Your welcome.  More importantly; I want to know if Teninx is going to decorate his tinfoil hat for the holiday season?


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

sjc said:


> Your welcome. More importantly; I want to know if Teninx is going to decorate his tinfoil hat for the holiday season?


We have a birthday before the holiday! I wonder if he'll stick a feather in his cap.... 

L


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Leslie said:


> Thanks for your support, SJC. Thanks for your support, everyone!
> 
> Now, might I respectfully request that we just drop this topic and move on? Frankly, it's embarrassing to log on to amazon and see people debating whether I was "too rude" or "not rude enough." I think this issue has been flogged to death. I'd much rather discuss fun things like Kindle's first birthday, what everybody is reading, and Teninx's tin foil hat.
> 
> ...


Duuude! YOU'RE the moderator!! Lock it!! 

Ann


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

Ann Von Hagel said:


> Duuude! YOU'RE the moderator!! Lock it!!
> 
> Ann


I can't lock it on Amazon. That's where it is embarrassing.

L


----------



## Angela (Nov 2, 2008)

NYCKindleFan said:


> I'm here, and I'm not a troll, so please don't lump me in with those other two. I am not a bad person, I just get frustrated sometimes when the 56763th person asks "Does it work outside the US/in the dark/when is Kindle2 coming out?" I realize the problem lies with the lack of a search function but it doesn't make it any less frustrating. I spent a few days reading as many pages of the forum as I could before I posted. I think I got to page 30 or so. I guess I am a freak or something cause it seems most don't do the same...LOL!
> 
> Have a good week everyone!!


NYCKindleFan the Amazon board frustrated me as well... When I was there, there were 43 pages and I read every one of them before I made my first post. After that I came here and have never looked back. You are welcome here.


----------



## chynared21 (Oct 28, 2008)

Angela said:


> NYCKindleFan the Amazon board frustrated me as well... When I was there, there were 43 pages and I read every one of them before I made my first post. After that I came here and have never looked back. You are welcome here.


*LOL, I'm glad that I'm not the only one...I forget how many pages there were but I read them all and never had to ask a question *


----------



## Shizu (Oct 27, 2008)

Wow, you guys read all the post at Amazon. I couldn't go though all of them so I lurked there since I got my kindle like everyday until I came here. I learn so much during that time there. I spend more time lurking then reading on my kindle. LOL


----------



## chynared21 (Oct 28, 2008)

Shizu said:


> Wow, you guys read all the post at Amazon. I couldn't go though all of them so I lurked there since I got my kindle like everyday until I came here. I learn so much during that time there. I spend more time lurking then reading on my kindle. LOL


*I think it was 20+ pages when I read through it, so it wasn't too bad. I wanted to make sure that if I had any questions, they weren't already asked.*


----------



## Shizu (Oct 27, 2008)

chynared21 said:


> *I think it was 20+ pages when I read through it, so it wasn't too bad. I wanted to make sure that if I had any questions, they weren't already asked.*


I asked few question there. I didn't need to ask more since I didn't have much question. If I'm not clear about something, I go search for the answer.


----------



## Angela (Nov 2, 2008)

Shizu said:


> Wow, you guys read all the post at Amazon. I couldn't go though all of them so I lurked there since I got my kindle like everyday until I came here. I learn so much during that time there. I spend more time lurking then reading on my kindle. LOL


I only read the 43 pages from the FAQ thread... it was the only discussion I was interested in.


----------



## LenEdgerly (Nov 23, 2008)

I'll know I've really arrived when the Kindle Chronicles podcast guy gets in touch with me for an interview... 

Consider it done! I'm looking forward to having Leslie on the Kindle Chronicles within the next few weeks. (And this comment completely made my day!) 
--Len, the Kindle Chronicles podcast guy

http://TheKindleChronicles.com


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

LenEdgerly said:


> I'll know I've really arrived when the Kindle Chronicles podcast guy gets in touch with me for an interview...
> 
> Consider it done! I'm looking forward to having Leslie on the Kindle Chronicles within the next few weeks. (And this comment completely made my day!)
> --Len, the Kindle Chronicles podcast guy
> ...


Hi Len, welcome! Glad to see you've joined us. We're a fun loving happy bunch as I am sure you will discover.

Looking forward to talking with you.

L


----------



## Guest (Nov 23, 2008)

I don't know if you know this but from what I hear, this was a very quiet little site until Leslie went *SPAMMING* over on the amazon site and kidnapped a great many of us.

Largely due to her heroic efforts, this place rocks now.


----------



## Jeff (Oct 28, 2008)

To see exactly what impact Leslie had:

http://www.kboards.com/index.php?action=stats

This link is available by clicking "More Stats" at the bottom of this forum...










I think we're all very grateful to Harvey for building this forum and to Leslie for pointing the way.

Jeff


----------



## Guest (Nov 23, 2008)

> Monthly Summary New Topics New Posts New Members Most Online Page views
> November 2008 719 17425 475 327 563607
> October 2008 171 1793 242 101 59846
> September 2008 0 0 0 4 1865
> August 2008 0 0 0 4 1171


The jump from September to October was outstanding.

October to November is off the chart and we still have another week to go!

Sorry I couldn't get the numbers to line up with the headers better.


----------



## ScottBooks (Oct 28, 2008)

You can actually click on the month and look by day.  10/27 was HUGE. (I'm a johnny-come-lately, I didn't join until the morning of the 28th.)


Remember all those "Where's Harvey" posts?


----------



## Guest (Nov 23, 2008)

I joined November 8.  I've been busy.


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

ScottBooks said:


> You can actually click on the month and look by day. 10/27 was HUGE. (I'm a johnny-come-lately, I didn't join until the morning of the 28th.)
> 
> Remember all those "Where's Harvey" posts?


Or the "Say hello to Harvey" thread and trying to lure him back by posting funny pictures:


----------



## Jeff (Oct 28, 2008)

Being a congenital worrywart, it wasn’t so funny to me at the time because there was this flood of people and no moderators or administrators. I even went so far as to look up Harvey in the domain registration records. But soon after, he magically appeared like his namesake. Leslie always believed in you Harvey, I thought you were a pooka.

Jeff


----------



## Guest (Nov 23, 2008)

HARVEY? I thought it was Hervey and he is a she!:


----------



## Guest (Nov 23, 2008)

I can imagine...no new posts today...nothing new...nothing new  170 new!!! what?!

or something like that.


----------

